# New Jackson Mayfly



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some time yesterday to get mayfly out.Pretty nice setup.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank You SMBHooker


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! I spent some time with a Mayfly the other day and they are SWEET!!! 
Amazing top of the boat design!!!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Bubbagon I hear ya.I had a Big Rig I sold couple months ago,wanted something different.The Mayfly has some neat features,really liking it so far.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What does it weigh?


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

According to Jackson specs 89 lbs without the seat.I believe we live fairly close if you want to check it out sometime.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gary P said:


> According to Jackson specs 89 lbs without the seat.I believe we live fairly close if you want to check it out sometime.


Sounds good...PM me


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Saugeye Tom,,pm sent


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Gary P said:


> Got some time yesterday to get mayfly out.Pretty nice setup.
> View attachment 235469
> View attachment 235470


Gary
Great looking setup. I am in the early phases of specing a kayak and trailer. Can you tell me the model number of the yacht club trailer and where you purchased it.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

mini foo,,,
The trailer is wc112 I bought it used off of our owner at work,He bought a second jet ski and went to a double trailer.There are various companies that make single place jet ski trailers.A warning though,you will get snubbed by a certain crowd on here that don't like trailers.I like the convieniance,it stays loaded up in the garage and can hook up and go in a few minutes and I'm not tearing up my car by putting it on the roof.Easy to load and unload as well.As far as parking,usually not an issue but if you go to a spot that has a small parking lot,as long as you can get two spots together unhook trailer put it one spot your car in the other chain the trailer to the car.Hope this helps ya.Don't hesitate with any other questions.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How much did that kayak set you back?


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

They are 1900.00


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking at the May Fly at GMO this week. I really like that boat. Clean lines all over and it has a nicely portioned deck space.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I want one. may be designed for fly fishing but it would be perfect for me


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

They have a lot of neat features,the only 2 gripes I have are like the coosa hd they designed the floor so low it holds a little water.I know they did it for stability and for those that whine about being blown around in the wind and to those I say stay home or grow up and learn how to use the wind to your advantage.Anyhow anything you don't want wet has to be elevated above the floor,a design flaw.2nd there are no handles at the back which I am going to add,it's a learning curve loading it on a higher trailer without(I use shuttle service at times).Those are somewhat minor gripes,scupper plugs and handles should straighten that and otherwise it's an excellent kayak.
rustyfish:no worry,I don't fly fish either it does conventional fishing just fine.Thinking of learning to fly fish,looking into some classes.Hint:get 2 rotogrip paddle holders put them in the tracks beside the seat the non fly fishing rod handles will snap into them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Such a great boat. But my beef is the rod tubes up front. All of Jackson's rod tubes have a hard "lip" at the entrance. So when you take your rod tips OUT of the tubes, the line guides catch and can break.
It confuses me that Jackson hasn't addressed it.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Bubbagon,I haven't noticed that but will look at them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, I LOOOOOVE that boat. And we're splitting hairs at this point. But I admire Jackson's attention to detail and just surprised they haven't addressed it. It's the same issue in every boat that has rod tubes on top. The ones in the Kilroy are different.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Bubbagon: I looked at the rod tubes and see what you mean.With Jackson's attention to detail I too am surprised they think that is ok,especially with all the neat details the kayak has.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Gary P said:


> A warning though,you will get snubbed by a certain crowd on here that don't like trailers.


LOL!

Trailer is a great idea, I've wanted to get one for years. Guess I'm going to have to break down and get a double this summer.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

backlashed: trailer definitly makes life easier.Loads and unloads easy,stays geared up in the garage ready to go.Theres a few pros and cons just like anything but it works for me,there are no rules in fishing the individual uses the system that suits them best.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Gary P said:


> Bubbagon: I looked at the rod tubes and see what you mean.With Jackson's attention to detail I too am surprised they think that is ok,especially with all the neat details the kayak has.


Bet you could take some Sugru (think Playdoh/SuperGlue hybrid) and form some sort of ramp on the inside of the rod tube to guide your rods eyes on the way out of the tube.


----------

